# WTB: Fisher Poly Caster Lids



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Im looking to buy two non cracked Newer Style Fisher Polycaster Lids. If anyone has any that don't leak, please let me know!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

There is a story here....


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

So weird, was just talking with a buddy early this am about a poly caster we had a few years back that had busted lids, after seeing one on the road overnight that was lid-less. 

Good luck on the search.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

I know, i'm about to get rid of the unit. Definitely would rather have stainless unit with an electric motor.....


----------

